# The Midnight Hour



## jtohm (Sep 14, 2005)

There seems to be a few music connoisseurs on here, so I'm posting another question....

If anyone has ever seen _The Midnight Hour_ - a cheesy, completely-awesome made-for-TV B-movie by Jack Bender from the '80s starring Shari-Belafonte Harper, LeVar Burton, Lee Montgomery, Peter DeLuise, Dedee Pfeiffer, etc. - there is a song in that film that I cannot (for the life of me) figure out. I'm fairly certain it is not part of the score by Brad Fiedel, either, so I'm just guessing that it's out there somewhere; I just have no idea where to even begin looking or what to look for.

For the film I'm talking about, go here.

There was no official soundtrack released for the film, and even the unofficial bootleg copies do not contain this song. The only song credited in the film's end credits is the "Get Dead!" song by Shari-Belafonte Harper (of which I already have), but it doesn't list any other songs that are clearly present in the film ("Bad Moon Rising" by CCR, "Clap For The Wolfman" by The Guess Who, etc.).

Anyway..............in the scene where Melissa (Shari-Belafonte Harper) and Mary (Dedee Pfeiffer) are upstairs at the Halloween party and touching up their costumes or combing their hair or whatever, there is a song playing in the background. It has a very discernable melody, but I can't make out the words at all. IT'S DRIVING ME CRAZY! I have pretty much worn out that chapter on the DVD copy of the film I have.....frustrating!

I know the film is rare and many of you have probably never even heard of it, but for those who have and know what I'm talking about....please tell me you know the name of that song!

Thanks so much.....


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

the scene you're talking about is here at 5:48 mins
YouTube - The Midnight Hour part5

anybody know it? I can't make out the lyrics


----------



## jtohm (Sep 14, 2005)

Yup...that's the scene. 

I can't comprehend the lyrics, either.

I didn't know you were allowed to post films on YouTube.....you can get away with anything these days...


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

There's an Unofficial Soundtrack Download *HERE*. Maybe you can DL it, and one of the songs will ring a bell.


----------



## jtohm (Sep 14, 2005)

Halloweiner...

I have downloaded that and none of those tracks are it. Sigh.....


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Dang. I can't tell either.


----------



## jtohm (Sep 14, 2005)

I have this question posted at around a dozen other websites so hopefully I'll figure it out. Thanks for checking....


----------



## HazelRah (Sep 7, 2009)

Hmm not sure if I'm hearing it right, but this is what I make of the lyrics :

"We Always seem to be alone
Never had anyone 
We always (da da da da da )
(da-da-da-da-da-da)
(da).....( da da da da ) start
Your Love (da da da) right
Dont.....Leave me in the dark,baby
Our love can ( da) the night"

Well we at least know that this song has to be 1985 or earlier.Maybe the synthpop list of artist on the link below holds the key.Since so many of the songs in the movie were actual previously released tunes( minus "Get Dead") it has to be out there somewhere.Since the song itself doesn't sound like it was written by the same person who wrote "GD" .

As a side note, I recall seeing this movie back when it first aired(though I missed the beginning) but I distinctly remember hearing the Smiths song" How Soon is Now" in this movie- I was obsessed with finding the song from then on-It was how I discovered the Smiths at a young age.Though sadly took a few more years before I actually found the song ,as the Smiths were not a band played on my local radio station( which favored classic 70's rock and hadnt quite given into the joys of New Wave/BritPop )

(releases) Synthpop / electropop golden years 1983-1985 (chronological) - Rate Your Music


----------



## jtohm (Sep 14, 2005)

Your lyrics are pretty close to the ones that I'm coming up with. I have Google-ed a lot of the lyrics, piece-by-piece, and am still coming up empty-handed.

I fear that this song was written specifically for the film, though. Information I've gathered from a source very close to the director, Jack Bender, said he had the composer compose three "80s-style dance numbers" specifically for the film.

I hope this isn't one of them....I just wanna scream.

"How Soon is Now?" by The Smiths. Great song....they covered that song for the title sequence of the "Charmed" television series.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## HazelRah (Sep 7, 2009)

OK, took another pass at this ( this time with headphones)
I think this is more closer to the mark in terms of lyrics:

We always seem to be at odds
Never get along 

We're Lovers why can't we be good friends?
Are we both too strong?

Two sides to every story
You can't always be right

Don't leave me in the dark, Baby
Our Love ( da da ) night

Still couldn't make out the last line. Also,sounds like the singer stretches out the word "get", or maybe he says "getting"

Later in the scene it seems like the song starts to repeat the same verse:

We Always seem to be at odds
Never get along
We're Lovers why can't we be good friends?
Are we both too strong?

and then the singer starts vocalizing to the beat : ah ah uh ah ah uh

Could not find a match with a googled lyric search. I'm guessing this was a song written for the flick. Though who wrote it is probably lost to the ages,as so far I've seen at least three names attached to the music for the movie.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Ain't that "Wait til the Midnight Hour" by James Brown in the background?


----------



## jtohm (Sep 14, 2005)

HazelRah, I question your stamina, and truly appreciate it. Part of me has given up. I'm sick of going cross-eyed searching for lyrics that quite possibly don't even exist. The other part of me still loops the song in my head, hoping that something else will pop out.

I've ripped the audio from the scene into Audition and have cut the character's vocals, cut the background music and have amplified the singer's voice. Still, it's very difficult to make out anything comprehensible. The DVD of the film wasn't mastered to disc very well.

Perhaps someday.


----------



## Lilas (Jul 2, 2012)

*The Midnight Hour (makeup scene) song*



HazelRah said:


> OK, took another pass at this ( this time with headphones)
> I think this is more closer to the mark in terms of lyrics:
> 
> We always seem to be at odds
> ...




I've also wanted to know this song for years... I haven't found the exact name or band, but there is a video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oC8I9in0AaE&list=FLsWN0sDv1xg-V2mNzfNTi9g&index=2&feature=plpp_video


----------



## jtohm (Sep 14, 2005)

It's Brad Fiedel. He wrote the song specifically for the film, along with the score.

If you're curious, the lyrics are:

We always seem to be at odds
Never get along
We're lovers why can't we be good friends?
Are we both too strong?
There's two sides to every story
You can't always be right
Don't keep me in the dark, baby
Our love needs a little light

Thanks for sharing in my annoyance that this song was (and probably never will be) commercially available. Absolutely love this movie and the song itself.


----------



## Lilas (Jul 2, 2012)

Oh ok, thanks. That make sense, because he did Fright Night and I love that soundtrack too.


----------



## jtohm (Sep 14, 2005)

"Fright Night" does have an excellent soundtrack, I agree, but at least that one was released. 

If you're looking for a fan-ripped soundtrack from "The Midnight Hour," you can find one HERE. The song in question is included, but the quality is abysmal.


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

So glad to see this mystery has finally been solved.


----------



## Joshdrewien (Jun 10, 2013)

I cant find the link to download this soundtrack. Does anyone have ideas?


----------



## jtohm (Sep 14, 2005)

Joshdrewien said:


> I cant find the link to download this soundtrack. Does anyone have ideas?


The soundtrack to the film was never officially pressed. A fan-made rip was originally located HERE but it seems to have been taken down.


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

I don't see any way to download the soundtrack....

Spookmster


----------



## Joshdrewien (Jun 10, 2013)

Yea I have been doing some searching online and cant find it. Maybe Ill just build a new one and send it out.


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

_The Midnight Hour_ is one of my all-time favorite Halloween movies. It was an ABC made-for-TV Movie that was first broadcast on Friday night, November first, 1985. I remember that because I'd taken my son to Halloween Haunt at Knott's Scary Farm that night, but since the listing in the TV Guide sounded interesting, I set my VCR to record it while I was gone. Next day we re-wound the tape and launched in to this wonderful little gem of an '80s style film. My original tape, of course, included all the commercials. One of those is a true classic. It's a full minute-long, heavily-choreographed song-and-dance McDonald's commercial for a McD's Whopper rip-off that wasn't so much about the burger as it was about the box, which was advertised to be able to keep "The hot side hot...and the cool side cool!" So here is this whole chore of dancers holding up these over-size Styrofoam boxes while singing "Cool, cool! Hot, hot!" while dancing down a flight of stairs some park or other. But the funniest part was the commercial's pitch man. He was dressed in the height of mid-80s fashion complete with a sport's coat with the sleeves pushed up to the elbows. I had no idea who he was until I watched that old tape a few years ago. Then I recognized him. It was none other than Jason Alexander, who a few years later would make a name for himself playing the character of George on _Seinfeld_ By the way, the burger failed, the box didn't work and McDonald's drew a ton of criticism for irresponsible packaging that will still be intact in a landfill a million years from now. Even thought_ The Midnight Hour_ was the very first ABC Circle film, the network only ran it that one time. It showed a few years later on TBS and TNT but it never really had much of an on-the-air life. It was released on VHS and later on DVD. But both are nearly impossible to find. Last I heard, Anchor Bay, who released the VHS version, decided to bury the title, so there are no more new releases. If you check on copies on Amazon, you'll find that they are going for outrageous collectors prices. Now, I would never endorse going the torrent route, but Pirate's Bay does have a decent copy available. It's not really popular, so expect the download to take awhile...days maybe. I'm just sayin'...


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

widely available on iOffer.com

http://www.ioffer.com/search/items/the midnight hour dvd

its ok...you owe me.

Spookmaster


----------



## Joshdrewien (Jun 10, 2013)

Ill make you a copy for the price of shipping


----------

